# Best bench



## noel123ie (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi

Im thinking of getting

http://www.connection-fitness.co.uk/brand/Marcy/MCB880M_Olympic_Bench_and_100kg_Weight_Set/1371/index.aspx

It seems sturdy and gives a good price with a varied range of exercises

Any help would be great

Noel


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

looks good man... mine is just from argos...


----------



## noel123ie (Sep 11, 2009)

which one do you have wasnt sure would argos one do as i would want something more secure


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

For that kind of money id probably be looking for a secondhand bench and power rack mate!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> For that kind of money id probably be looking for a secondhand bench and power rack mate!


x2 much more versitile


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

noel123ie said:


> which one do you have wasnt sure would argos one do as i would want something more secure


I ahve one of them standard propower benches that they do... its pretty good...

But the next one i will get will defo be just bench withoght the rack on it... and i would get rack sepparate...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You could get

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php


----------

